# Magdalena Neuner - nippelt im Training, Oktober 2011 [3x]



## dante_23 (13 Juli 2014)

lena´s beine und ihre haut... makellos, oder?


----------



## Megalodon (13 Juli 2014)

Eine der schönsten deutschen Frauen !!!!
Was Sportlerinnen betrifft sowieso die Nr 1 !!!
Sympathisch und bodenständig noch dazu.

Eine tolle Frau.

:thx::thumbup::thx:


----------



## stuftuf (13 Juli 2014)

erste Sahne

:thx:


----------



## looser24 (13 Juli 2014)

Klasse bilder. besten dank


----------



## looser24 (13 Juli 2014)

Klasse bilder. besten dank


----------



## Sippi83 (13 Juli 2014)

Merci für die schönen Pokies :thumbup::thx:


----------



## donebi (14 Juli 2014)

dante_23 schrieb:


> lena´s beine und ihre haut... makellos, oder?



Sehr schöne vielen Dank


----------



## Punisher (14 Juli 2014)

perfekt
danke


----------



## Nilpferd80 (14 Juli 2014)

tolle Bilder!
schade, daß sie schon vergeben ist...


----------



## Stichler (14 Juli 2014)

sieht man so leider nicht mehr im TV


----------



## chini72 (14 Juli 2014)

****weltmeister****


----------



## mk111 (14 Juli 2014)

Schöne Bilder - thx


----------



## savvas (14 Juli 2014)

Danke für die schönen Bilder, die an ihre aktive Zeit erinnern.
Inzwischen ist sie sicher auch eine tolle Mutter.


----------



## mikan (15 Juli 2014)

vielen dank


----------



## Elotrix (15 Juli 2014)

schöne bilder, danke


----------



## Skyliner82 (17 Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank


----------



## pato64 (30 Juli 2014)

Oh Mann, ganz tolle Kommentare. Und dann noch der Titel..."sie nippelt", unglaublich dä....... !
M. Neuner beim Sommertraining ! Das hätte es auch getan, oder ?
Manchmal glaub ich nicht, dass ich hier eingeloggt bin....


----------



## ekki_man (30 Juli 2014)

Da sie das Outfit mittlerweile gegen Dirndl & Kinderwagen getauscht hat, werden wir solche Ansichten wohl nie wieder zu sehen bekommen! 

Danke für die Bilder.

Grüsse, ekki.


----------



## xxdimitriosxx (30 Juli 2014)

Wirklich GEIL )


----------



## stürmerstar (30 Juli 2014)

danke,

tolle Frau, schöne Bilder!


----------



## andii18 (12 Aug. 2014)

danke für das bild


----------



## joshua1967 (12 Aug. 2014)

Tolle Bilder


----------



## wolle_rs (15 Aug. 2014)

schick! leider nicht mehr im Training...


----------



## theseer (7 Okt. 2014)

schade das sie aufgehört hat


----------



## Christl123 (19 Nov. 2014)

klasse! mega stark


----------



## Christl123 (6 Jan. 2015)

schaus mir nicht zum ersten mal an


----------



## rondi (14 Juni 2015)

leider nur noch wenig in der Öffentlichkeit, schade


----------



## MeinWesen (14 Juni 2015)

hammer.........


----------



## Xell86 (16 Juni 2015)

Hatte das Glück in meiner BW zeit, Sie beim Training zu beobachten


----------



## Christl123 (17 Juni 2015)

Xell86 schrieb:


> Hatte das Glück in meiner BW zeit, Sie beim Training zu beobachten




Und keine Bilder gemacht?


----------



## capam70 (2 Juli 2015)

wow! tolle bilder ! danke


----------



## bullabulla (3 Juli 2015)

Sehr schön!!!


----------



## jaydoo (9 Aug. 2015)

Danke für die schönen Bilder


----------



## Schnobi (30 Okt. 2015)

Sehr schick, leider gibt es von nicht mehr...


----------



## mixmax81 (20 Jan. 2016)

Von ihr kann man gar nicht genug sehen!


----------



## Rambo (21 Jan. 2016)

Schöne Bilder 
:thx::thumbup:


----------



## subbie1 (25 Jan. 2016)

Thanks for Magdalena


----------



## willis (31 Jan. 2016)

Xell86 schrieb:


> Hatte das Glück in meiner BW zeit, Sie beim Training zu beobachten





Christl123 schrieb:


> Und keine Bilder gemacht?



Ja, genau das hab ich mich auch gefragt.
Da hätt ich mir die Finger wund geknipst 

Leider gibt's eh zu wenig Sommerpics unserer Wintersportlerinnen

:thx:


----------



## soho42 (18 März 2016)

Nett ! Danke


----------

